# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Saltmarsh House Map from U1 - Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh

## fearless

Hi, this is my first post. 

Recently I was clearing out the shed (about 2/3 weeks ago) and found a box of old AD&D manuals and modules - and nostalgia get the better of me and i started checking stuff online, WotC websites, rpg forums, podcasts and youtube (mainly the the pax d&d acquisitions incorporated stuff which was pretty good). So i began pulling out more of the old modules and found one i had started to create years ago. Started working on it again (revising/polishing it up) - but realised a needed a couple of maps for it that i had never got round to drawing . So i started checking out map stuff online, which lead me to this site mainly and a few others. 

Taking insipiration from lots of excellent tutorials and maps here on this site, I decided to fire up photoshop to play around with it, figure out some of the tutorials and techniques used etc. I decided to start with an existing map to test some of the stuff out, so i chose the saltmarsh module - scanned in the original map and started working away, creating layers and retracing everything with different size and style brushes and playing round with layers and blending and other stuff as well, like the grid etc, mainly to see if the techniques i used would allow me to draw something from scratch, scan it in and start working on it in PS. 

Attached is the result. I created a few variations that can be given out to players (or used on roll20 or whatever) which has notes, grid and/or interior details and one for the GM/DM as well, that has everything. Hopefully they will be of use to someone. Its my first go at it, so hopefully it looks ok.

Players version:

   


Dungeron Master version:

----------


## Jacktannery

Great maps fellow-Irish person - these look really super. Nice job.

----------


## Poison

Nice maps! Good idea to have several variations for the DM and players.

----------


## Meshon

Ah, this brings back memories! I had an 8 year campaign that started here; eventually the players took over the place and made it their headquarters. I really like these maps, very appropriate treatment.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## SumnerH

Fantastic maps, I was just talking about this module with my brother the other night.  I like seeing how you built up the variants, very nice.  Rep'd.

----------


## Gold

I realize it's been a couple years, but I'm about to use some of these maps in a Roll20 campaign!

@ fearless, if you see this message... Did you ever get around to making the cellar (and caverns) level? I'm looking for the same style as your "interior detail Player's Map", for the lower level of the house.

----------


## fearless

Hi Gold, sorry i didnt get your message sooner, havent been about for a while. Unfortuntely i didnt do anymore with it. Not sure if the copy i had did have a floor map of the caverns - it may have and got lost, or i didnt notice it/didnt think to do that. Ive stashed all my D&D stuff in the attic, so dont have it around handy to check.

----------


## Azarin

I just downloaded the module so this is a great help!  Thanks for your work.




> Hi, this is my first post. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I was clearing out the shed (about 2/3 weeks ago) and found a box of old AD&D manuals and modules - and nostalgia get the better of me and i started checking stuff online, WotC websites, rpg forums, podcasts and youtube (mainly the the pax d&d acquisitions incorporated stuff which was pretty good). So i began pulling out more of the old modules and found one i had started to create years ago. Started working on it again (revising/polishing it up) - but realised a needed a couple of maps for it that i had never got round to drawing . So i started checking out map stuff online, which lead me to this site mainly and a few others. 
> 
> Taking insipiration from lots of excellent tutorials and maps here on this site, I decided to fire up photoshop to play around with it, figure out some of the tutorials and techniques used etc. I decided to start with an existing map to test some of the stuff out, so i chose the saltmarsh module - scanned in the original map and started working away, creating layers and retracing everything with different size and style brushes and playing round with layers and blending and other stuff as well, like the grid etc, mainly to see if the techniques i used would allow me to draw something from scratch, scan it in and start working on it in PS. 
> ...

----------

